# Old Briggs and Stratton modal 130902 won't stay running



## ph3nology (Apr 27, 2011)

Need some help getting my log splitter started.

My son left it out in the rain with the gas cap off!! 

I removed and cleaned the tank/carb. It ran fine the first day I reassembled everything. 2 days later, the damn thing won't stay running.

I can get the engine started on full choke. But the engine dies when I adjust the throttle.


----------



## ph3nology (Apr 27, 2011)

Uploading a video on YouTube...


----------



## ph3nology (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is the video


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There should be an adjustment screw on the carburetor, right about where the lever is. Try opening it (counter clockwise) about a 1/4 to 1/2 turn and see if that helps any. Your not getting enough fuel once the choke is released. That's why it dies.


----------



## ph3nology (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give this a shot on Monday when I get back in town. 

Thanks again for your reply


----------

